# brauche DRINGEND haskell hilfe



## fruchtzerg (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich brauche ganz ganz dringend eure Hilfe in Haskell....

ich habe hier 2 Sortieralgorythmen, einen Insertion Sort und einen Merge Sort, welche in Haskell implementiert sind Das grundprinzip ist mir klar, aber ich komme mit der Syntax absolut nicht klar

HIer die Algorythmen:


```
module BlattDrei where

  iSort [] = []
  iSort (x:xs) = insert x (iSort xs)

  insert a [] = [a]
  insert a (x:xs) = if a < x then a:(x:xs) else x:(insert a xs)

  

 
  mSort [] = []
  mSort [x] = [x]
  mSort xs = merge(mSort left) (mSort right)
             where left  = take h xs
                   right = drop h xs
                   h = div n 2
                   n = length xs

  merge [] [] =[]  
  merge x []= x    
  merge [] x= x    
  merge (x:xs) (y:ys) = if x<y then x:(merge xs (y:ys)) else y:(merge (x:xs) ys)
```


kann mir evtl jemand zu jeder Zeile eine kurze erklärung schreiben, was gemacht wird

Wäre wirklich wichtig

grüße Fruchtzerg

edit: smilys raus


----------

